

Apple reported theft of iPhone; police said to be in contact with finder - anigbrowl
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/stories/2010/04/26/daily36.html

======
anigbrowl
Also <http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/04/dude-apple/> has more info, but
I include it here to avoid multithreading on the same story.

